# Is this a good sign?



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

So my rat decided about twenty or so minutes ago to go into my sweater sleeve and now he's sleeping in there. It's so cute <3.
I'm assuming it's a good sign that he's doing this. But is is really? :lol: 
He's such a silly boy =).
I'm going to have a really strong left arm after this . He's not heavy but trying to type with the extra weight is odd.. Well it's mostly because I can't rest my arm on anything


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Go as in releave himself? 

If yes it is a normal thing that rats do. They will "go" on you or your bed or what ever to scent mark just like dogs do when they'er out for a walk. It's his way of saying YOU belong to HIM!!! LOL They have it a little backwards. :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my ratties love getting into my sweater sleeves, but its usually to find a way out!! they seem to think i dont know they're there and therefore wont notice if they slip out the cuff end... silly ratties!! of course, if any of them do fall asleep in a sleeve, its usually the left one; they know i have no strength in that shoulder and arm because of numerous dislocations... oh well...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Both our girls love climbing into my sleeves. Unfortunately, my skin doesn't care for it so much... but they're worth it


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boy Puck was walking circles this evening, down one arm, out the cuff and into the cuff of the other arm, up that arm and back down. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very good sign Leala....he's starting to trust you if he will sleep on/near you.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got really long hair and my rats just love hiding under it
it tickles a lot but it's fun


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I assumed it was a good sign. He's also not as spazzy anymore. He will sit calmly in my hands and let me pet his face. When I try and pick him up he's just kinda like "what? oh this again...?"
However my other four boys are pretty spazzy. They've taken to me quite well but they're just still a bit nervous around me I guess. =)
They will come to love me. I'm the one with the food after all =P


----------

